# Error Pasting data failed



## ajones (Sep 13, 2013)

In Excel 2010 with the latest PowerPivot, I have a series of 3 large tables (50K rows) in Excel.  When I click on "Create Linked Table" I get the following error message
"Pasting data failed"

I have tried on all 3 tables I was given and get the message.  I have to cut out most all the records before the error goes away. In searching online i found others had the issue but no fix.  Anyone know what is causing this?

Below is the full error message.

thanks

Alan



============================
Error Message:
============================

Either the dimension with the ID of 'Table1' does not exist in the database with the ID of '53231d6a-3067-4dea-bd49-20e2fd0086ba', or the user does not have permissions to access the object.
----------------------------
An error occurred during pipeline processing.
----------------------------
Pasting data failed.

============================
Call Stack:
============================


----------------------------
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.ExecuteRawCaptureLogInBackground(OperationType type, Boolean cancellable, Boolean raiseEvents)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.ExecuteCaptureLogAndProcessResults(OperationType type, Boolean cancellable, Boolean raw, Boolean raiseEvents)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.ExecuteCustomBuiltXmla(OperationType type, OperationCancellability cancellable, XmlWriterCode code, Boolean raiseEvents)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.EndPushingData(String sessionId, Dimension dimension, PushedDataInfo pushedDataInfo)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.PushData(String sessionId, Dimension dimension, PushedDataSource pushedDataSource, PushedDataInfo pushedDataInfo, Dictionary`2 columnOrderMap)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.CreateLinkedTableInternal(CreateTableParameters parameters)
----------------------------
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.CreateLinkedTableInternal(CreateTableParameters parameters)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.CreateLinkedTable(String tableName, IExcelTableDataReader excelTableReader)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.CreateLinkedTable(String tableName, IExcelTableDataReader excelTableReader)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.XLHost.Modeler.ClientWindow.CreateLinkedTable()

============================


----------



## StephenCrump (Sep 18, 2013)

Alan

I just received a similar message trying to paste a modest amount of data (10,000 rows).  

After culling the data in various ways, I realised that the error related to one data field with a special character, CHAR(29). After applying CLEAN() to fix the data, the PowerPivot paste worked just fine.


----------

